# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  حلويات مغربية مميزة ..

## فرح

حلويات مغربية مميزة




حلوى اللقيمات


عجين ( 200غ كريمة طرية + قبصة ملح+معلقة حساء سكرويجمع الكل ب250غ دقيق) . 
500غ عقدة لوز بدون إضافة بيضة وقرفة كل عجينة ملونة تكون بنكهة (ليمون -فانيلا - فستق) (ملونات غدائية :احمر-اصفر - اخضر) تقسم عقدة لوز 3 اجزاء كل واحد بلون تعمل منه كويرات صغيرة .
نقطع العجين بناعورة مثلتات نضع في كل واحد 3كويرات نجمع زواية ثلات نتبث بحبة قرنفل ثم تدخل فرن حتى تطهى العجين . ثم ندهنها بمربى مشمش ساخنة .


غريبة باللوز


غ لوز مسلوق مقشر و مطحون+مسكة حر + قليل خميرة حلوى + 3آصفر بيض وبيضة كاملة +250غ سكر كلاصي + 2ملاعق قشرة ليمون محكوكة. للتزين سكر كلاصي و مرشم خاص بغريبة .
يخلط لوز +مسكة حر +خميرة حلوى +250غ سكر كلاصي +قشرة ليمون تجمع ببيض .نعمل بخليط كويرات بحجم مشمشة تفند في سكر كلاصي وتزين بضغطها قليلا بمرشم او تضرب بجوانب بسكين 5ضربات متساوية مسافة ومائلة قليلا للحصول على شكل وردة.تطهى في فرن متوسط.



حلوى بالتمر



0غ دقيق + 2ملاعق كبار من سكركلاصي + 250 زبدة مركرين + 1 ياغورت فاني. يخلط كل للحصول على عجين رطب و لين .
للحشوة : 500غ تمر منقى ومبخر + معلقة صغيرة قرفة +معلقة صغيرة زبدة + معلقة كبيرة جنجلان + معلقة كبيرة ماء زهر+ ابيض بيضة يجمع كل ونعمل كويرات صغيرة.
تمد العجين جيدا تقطع دوائر كل دائرة نضع وسطها كويرة تمر نجمعها مثل شكل غريبة تزين بواسط ملقط مسنن خاص بحلوى(قرفاسة) وتطهى في فرن ثم تزين بتنفيدها بسكركلاصي.



نجمات باللوز




العجين :500غ دقيق+ بيضة +نصف كآس زبدة مذابة +قليل من ملح +2ملاعق كبار ماء زهر+ معلقة سكر. يعجن دقيق مع مقادير للحصول على عجين متماسكة . 
حشوة 500غ لوز مسلوق مقشرمطحون مع 200غ سكر سنيدة +قليل من قرفة +قبصة مسكة +نصف كأس زبدة مذوبة + ماء زهر. تخلط المقادير وتعمل منها كويرا صغيرة . 
يمدد العجين جيدا يقطع عجين دوائر ونضع وسطها كويرة صغير وتبسط قليلا باصابع نجمع جوانب ب7 قرفسات متساوية مسافة ثم نزينها بقليل من لوز مهرمش او شرئح. تترك 5 ساعات ثم تدخل فرن متوسط .


حلوى الفرفارة




نفس مقادير مربعات بلوز. يمددعجين جيدا نقطع بناعورة مسننة مربعات 8سنتم مربع نقطع نصف سنتم من كل ضلع ونضع وسطها كويرة صغير من عجينة لوزوتبسط قليلا باصابع ...تجمع الزوايا الأربع إلى وسط .نضع وسطها لوزة لتتبت ثم نجمع نصف ضلع مع اخر إلى خلف مثل صورة .




محنشة سباكيتي




غ لوز مطحونة مع 125غ سكر سنيدة+ 3ملاعق زبدة+قليل من قرفة+2ملاعق ماء زهر+قبصة مسكة حرة.
250غ ورقة بسطيلا تطحن في الة حادة على شكل شعرية سبكيتي.
نآخد عقدة لوز ونعمل بها قضبان متوسطة طول حتى يسهل التحكم بها تلف عليها سميطات الورقة وتسقى بزبدة مذابة وتقطع مثل صورة تطهى في فرن متوسط . ثم تسقى بالعسل وهي ساخنة .



حلوى قصبة



ملاعق كبار من الماء +5ملاعق كبار زيت +قليل من خميرة عجين + 2ملاعق كبار زبدة دقيق حسب الخليط . 
في إناء يخلط زيت وماء +خميرة عجين وتجمع بدقيق تمعك جيدا للحصول على عجين متماسك . نسط العجين ثم نلفه على قصبة صغيرة ...وتقلى في زيت
تدهن بالعسل وتزينباللوز مهرمش.




الشهدة



المقادير:
- نصف كاس حليب
- ثلث كاس زيت
- 3 ملاعق حليب غبرة
- 2 ملاعق دانون
- كاس ماء دافئ
- 3ملاعق سنيدة
- القليل من الملح
- ملعقة خميرة الخبز
- دقيق حتى تجمع العجينة 
-الطريقة :
نخلط الكل جيدا على شرط ان تكون العجينة رخوة ونتركها نصف ساعة تم نشكلها على شكل كويرات في طاوة دائرية 
ونتكها تختمر سل عة وندهنها بالبيض ونرشها بجنجلان ثم ندخلها الفرن و لما نخرجها نسقيها بالعسل
ملاحظة:
يمكن ان نحشو الكويرات بالجبن او الشكولا حسب الرغبة
وصحتييييين وعااافيه 
مسروووق

----------


## زهور الامل

يااااارب فرووحه 
تسلم يدينك ع الوصفات الرائعه 
بعض منهم شكلهم حلووومثل الفرفاره
حلوى القصبه ..
يعطيك العافيه ع السرقه هههه
موفقه

----------


## فرح

> يااااارب فرووحه 
> 
> تسلم يدينك ع الوصفات الرائعه 
> بعض منهم شكلهم حلووومثل الفرفاره
> حلوى القصبه ..
> يعطيك العافيه ع السرقه هههه
> 
> موفقه



يسلم قلبك ياقلبي غــــفووره
الاحلى تشريفك حبيبتي
يعطيك العاافيه دووم التواااصل الراائع منك 
موفقه

----------


## أمل الظهور

*حلويات مغربيه غريبه من جد* 


*ولا القيمات غيروه بشكــــــل* 


*<<واحنا احيانا من السرعه والتاخير برمضان نقدمه بدون شيره <<<تبالغ* 


*هههههههههههههههه*


*وطبق الشهده هو نفسه اللي نسميه عش النحل (عفر)*



*عجبتني حلوى الفرفارة بس بغير اللوز بحط فستق* 
*<<على كيفها والله حاله واذا ماضبطت تقول ليش*


*يسلموو الايادي فروح على ماتمتعينا من حلويات واطباق روعه* 


*موفقه*

----------


## فرح

> *حلويات مغربيه غريبه من جد* 
> 
> 
> *ولا القيمات غيروه بشكــــــل*  
> 
> *<<واحنا احيانا من السرعه والتاخير برمضان نقدمه بدون شيره <<<تبالغ*  
> 
> *هههههههههههههههه* 
> 
> ...



يسلمك ويحفظك ياااقلبي امـــــــــوووله
ويعطيك العاافيه  ..حظووورك الطيب 
داااائما ممــــــيز ..لاخلا ولاعدم 
دوووم توااااصلك الرااائع 
دمت بخير

----------


## الأمل البعيد

وااااااو بجد هالحلويات المغربية غريبة
هاذي قيمات ولاغيروا شكلها 
خخخ
الشهدة هي عش النحل 
والنحل يجيب لينا العسل والعسل يدلعووه بالشهد
يهني اسم الشهدة مشتق من الشهد >> احم احم معلمة روضة خخ
[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-Oct2/eda86763.gif[/IMG]

----------


## فرح

> وااااااو بجد هالحلويات المغربية غريبة
> هاذي قيمات ولاغيروا شكلها 
> خخخ
> لابجد قيمااات بس تصدقي لذييييييذ بجد جربته 
> بس من اخت زووجي ..الشهدة هي عش النحل 
> والنحل يجيب لينا العسل والعسل يدلعووه بالشهد
> يهني اسم الشهدة مشتق من الشهد >> احم احم معلمة روضة خخ
> [IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-Oct2/eda86763.gif[/IMG]



يسلم قبك ويحفظك ربي 
امـــــــــوووله حبيبتي 
بجد تنفعي معلمة روووضه ع الشرح 
ولا يهمك اجي اتعلم عندك :wink:  ههههه
يعطيك العاافيه ولاحرمنا هالاشراقه الروووعه 
دوووم توااصلك انشاء الله 
موفقه

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*يسلموووو فرووحه على السرررقة المحترمة*
*بس تراني مااكل بوووووق ..* 
*مشكورة حبوبة على النقل الرووعه*
*يعطيك رب العافية*
*تحياتي*

----------

